# Another new guy



## jester (Jan 19, 2007)

Just wanted to say hi. I'm 42 yrs old and live in High Wycombe in England. I'm a welder/fabricator, my claim to fame being we supply the F1 teams with parts, it's the part of the job that helps me get through the boring stuff. I've been into aviation all my life, thanks to my dad. I have just returned to modelling after a break of about 18 years. I read a lot and have a library of over 1000 books on aviation subjects alone, haven't got a clue when i'm going to read them all what with all the kits i've got to build. My other interests are railways, motosport, especially bikes, music, and riding my motorbike, oh and i'm also into good beer, especially Belgian beer and English ales.hic.

Cheers

Clive


----------



## timshatz (Jan 19, 2007)

Welcome aboard Jester. Good board. Always something to read.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 19, 2007)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 20, 2007)

Dont listen to them... This place sucks and the Moderating Team is a bunch of constipated Facists....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2007)

That is just because Les has not been able to squeeze one out for 2 months now!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2007)

Hello Jester, welcome to the board.


----------

